# Why not play Doom on your printer while waiting for the ink to dry...



## GuyF (Sep 16, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-29203776

First person to find the hidden flight simulator on their 7D2 gets a prize!


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi Guy. 
It occurs to me that getting the printer to reply to a print request with something like,
"Print? Nah not today I'm hacked off!" Might have only taken a couple of weeks which would have proved the hack and prevented what seems like a waste of 3 1/2 months of his life, it loads and doesn't run and has poor colour representation! 
If he had said he enjoyed it and was looking forwards to finishing the project it would not seem to be a waste but he states something like he was fed up with it, = waste! 
Tuppence worth?

Cheers, Graham.


----------

